# Mac - Erase hard drive completely.



## thewolfe (Nov 26, 2002)

Mac - Erase hard drive completely.
I want to sell or give away my old Mac but want to completely wipe off the hard drive so that even the pros can't read it.

I have "Shred" for my PC, any utilities for the Mac?


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

shredit should do the trick


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I understand that formatting the drive as many as three times will make it unreadable.


----------



## ahhoe (Dec 31, 2001)

initialize and restall the s/w back should do the trick


----------



## thewolfe (Nov 26, 2002)

ahhoe,

Could you do that agin in english.


----------



## ahhoe (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by thewolfe:_
> *ahhoe,
> 
> Could you do that agin in english. *


huh? i don't get what you mean


----------



## thewolfe (Nov 26, 2002)

What does this mean and how do I do it? "initialize and restall the s/w back should do the trick"


----------



## ahhoe (Dec 31, 2001)

just put in the restore disc that comes with your imac. Everything will be restored to as per normal


----------



## thewolfe (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks


----------

